# FreeBSD/Xfce4 on VMware Install Guide



## user222 (Jan 13, 2021)

Whenever I install FreeBSD/Xfce4 I'm always bouncing around looking to fill in little bits and pieces of the configuration to make things work properly. I decided to create an installation guide to install Xfce4 on a VMware guest running FreeBSD.

This includes a shell script to quickly handle the entire job, as well as manual installation instructions.

FreeBSD-Xfce4-VMware-Install-Guide

Hopefully some of you may find this useful...


----------

